# Meyerbeer's Dinorah in New York



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Meyerbeer's pastoral opera comique _Dinorah_ will be performed in New York this March for the first time in nearly a century.

From OperaWire:


> Amore Opera will continue its 2018-19 season with a rare Meyerbeer opera and a classic Mozart opera at the Riverside Theatre in Riverside Church on Claremont Ave in New York, NY.
> 
> The company will present four performances, directed by Nathan Hull, of Giacomo Meyerbeer's long-forgotten comedy "Dinorah," with the original French libretto. The opera was last fully-staged at the Metropolitan Opera in 1925, and was then performed in Italian. Meyerbeer was quite popular during his lifetime, but, according to the press release, "his works were later criticized and suppressed by anti-semitic contemporaries and governments throughout the 19th- and early 20th-centuries owing to his Jewish heritage." Sopranos Holly Flack and Jennifer Moore will share the role of Dinorah, tenors Juan Gilberto Hernandez and Michael Celentano will share the role of Corentin, and baritones Suchan Kim and Nobuki Momma will share the role of Hoël. Dinorah's pet goat, Bellah, will be played by eight-year-old Carina Golden. Richard Cordova will conduct.


----------

